# Snow Stories - Winter 2017/2018.



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

September 15, 2017. It is currently snowing in parts of Montana. That's the signal to start the new thread! So here is our "talking about snow and storms" thread for this winter!
enjoy! :smiley-gen125:

Scot


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, I just looked at the USA snow cover map and was shocked to see snow in a few spots. I kept hitting the refresh button thinking something from last year was still cached. Not the case.


Let's hope for a great season, y'all !!!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

It snowed 4 inches at Kirkland ski resort on September 12, 2017

close by. people are getting scared of a repeat of last years record winter in the Tahoe area.

i'm hoping for a big winter again. made good moolah .


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

tahoe area is one i don't want to back to in the winter, route 80 in the winter with a 40 ton semi running nyc to la and back 3 times a month, last trip out before we tied the knot i was in yakama when saint Helen's let loose
glad the wife said back to mechanics.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

87 powershift said:


> tahoe area is one i don't want to back to in the winter, route 80 in the winter with a 40 ton semi running nyc to la and back 3 times a month, last trip out before we tied the knot i was in yakama when saint Helen's let loose
> glad the wife said back to mechanics.


i ran 80 almost every night ( doubles ) for 34 years. loved it and sometimes hated it. chaining up and snow storms were a welcome distraction from the monotony but the last couple years all the idiots were getting to me.

now my hands start hurting every time it gets cold.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Seems to be people are thinking this is going to be a bad winter, Sept. and already people looking for snow blowers and having repairs done. Spare time is getting a little short already LOL Have a Toro 2 stroke to get ready but I think the guy may have found it on a sidewalk and gave up trying to get it running because some things have been changed and he claims he did not work on it as he knows nothing about working on them and now it doesnt seem to have spark. Would explain why it doesn't run. I think it may be cheaper for him to buy a cheap 2 stroke for $50 that I am seeing than to pay me for labor and parts. and I HATE working on 2 strokes ewww sticky everywhere.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> i ran 80 almost every night ( doubles ) for 34 years. loved it and sometimes hated it. chaining up and snow storms were a welcome distraction from the monotony but the last couple years all the idiots were getting to me.
> 
> now my hands start hurting every time it gets cold.


chain up or sit in reno with the truck stop ladies . CARRETTA preferred we run a winter route from ny by running 287 w to 81 s. to 40 w ,to 30 w to 20 w to 10 w into la , to stay off 80 in the winter and the grapevine ,
my 1st rig had a goosed 425 hp 1693 ta cat man that motor loved mountains, rig 2 a kta 600 cumapart, that loved the repair shop. 
main runs were into la or Seattle, or portland .


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Already looking for sno thro's and doing repairs? Geez... I haven't done anything to mine yet and I feel I am way... behind. I was lazy all... summer with it. I just put a quart of oil on top of the engine about 2 weeks ago to remind me to get going. Plus I have a few things to tweek and go over. I am also considering doing a parshall rebuild to my gear box. 



Dauntae said:


> Seems to be people are thinking this is going to be a bad winter, Sept. and already people looking for snow blowers and having repairs done. Spare time is getting a little short already LOL Have a Toro 2 stroke to get ready but I think the guy may have found it on a sidewalk and gave up trying to get it running because some things have been changed and he claims he did not work on it as he knows nothing about working on them and now it doesnt seem to have spark. Would explain why it doesn't run. I think it may be cheaper for him to buy a cheap 2 stroke for $50 that I am seeing than to pay me for labor and parts. and I HATE working on 2 strokes ewww sticky everywhere.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

neighbor yelled at me because i was working on my snowblower in the driveway. "whattaya doing? trying to bring winter here early?"

we talked for awhile and then he said " hey, can i bring my blower over so you can make sure it's ready?"


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I hope he helps you when ever you need help.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

leonz said:


> I hope he helps you when ever you need help.


i help people when they ask even if they do not reciprocate . this neighbor helps me with welding so it's definately a win -win.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I am glad to hear he will help you with welding for sure.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Bought some new mud & snow tires for the truck the other week and had them mounted on the winter rims, plan to put them on soon. I have a gut feeling this winter is going to come early and it's going to be meaner than it has been the last few. I'm going to be getting the blowers out soon. I did have the Searsasaurus out once this summer and ran it for about 5 minutes, but I'm going to give both of the keepers a good going over ahead of time.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> Bought some new mud & snow tires for the truck the other week and had them mounted on the winter rims, plan to put them on soon. I have a gut feeling this winter is going to come early and it's going to be meaner than it has been the last few. I'm going to be getting the blowers out soon. I did have the Searsasaurus out once this summer and ran it for about 5 minutes, but I'm going to give both of the keepers a good going over ahead of time.[/quote *I would not go betting the farm just yet.*:emoticon-south-park


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll be honest, I hope I'm wrong. These last few days have the feel back when we had the Halloween Blizzard and that was no fun.
Maybe by having new snow tires and the blowers ready it will scare Mother Nature off and she'll leave us alone for once. Then again this year has been crazy with hurricanes so who knows what will happen.


I've always said if they want snow it can happen north of us. Something for the snowmobilers and skiers but leave us alone. Every time the weather turns bad the nuts fall out of the trees and get behind the wheel of a car.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Getting closer! ?


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

HCBPH said:


> I'll be honest, I hope I'm wrong. These last few days have the feel back when we had the Halloween Blizzard and that was no fun.
> Maybe by having new snow tires and the blowers ready it will scare Mother Nature off and she'll leave us alone for once. Then again this year has been crazy with hurricanes so who knows what will happen.
> 
> 
> I've always said if they want snow it can happen north of us. Something for the snowmobilers and skiers but leave us alone. Every time the weather turns bad the nuts fall out of the trees and get behind the wheel of a car.


please don't remind me of ours a few years back, wasn't the first time to see snow in jersey in oct here, but for sure the worst, a few pine trees up a hill in front of my house came down on the wires doing a domino took out 5 poles plus one in front of me. that one pulled over ripping off part of my roof where the cable were bolted, 6 days of being on the gennie till they got around to replacing all the poles and getting power back,then waiting for the home owners to check it out only to say act of god not covered,


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

SAVAGE420 said:


> Getting closer! ?



Keep it! PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :surprise:
It's too early for that stuff.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

SAVAGE420 said:


> Getting closer! ?


* Leave it OOT THERE IN CANADA!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

HCBPH said:


> I'll be honest, I hope I'm wrong. These last few days have the feel back when we had the Halloween Blizzard and that was no fun.
> Maybe by having new snow tires and the blowers ready it will scare Mother Nature off and she'll leave us alone for once. Then again this year has been crazy with hurricanes so who knows what will happen.
> 
> 
> I've always said if they want snow it can happen north of us. Something for the snowmobilers and skiers but leave us alone. Every time the weather turns bad the nuts fall out of the trees and get behind the wheel of a car.


i love the winter and love the snow. bring it on. am ready!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> i love the winter and love the snow. bring it on. am ready!!!!!!


did you ever get that little toro running?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> did you ever get that little toro running?


yes. why, do you want me to ship to Ohio? 

all it needed was good fuel mixture and the carb cleaned out. 

I gave it away.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> yes. why, do you want me to ship to Ohio?
> 
> all it needed was good fuel mixture and the carb cleaned out.
> 
> I gave it away.



haha no i think i have 5 or 6 already. they usually sell fast around here they work well in wet snow (dont clog) and they arent to heavy and dont take up much space.

Im a big fan obviously especially after i pushed my old ccr2000 with new paddles through 10" for fun last year including the EOD it did well the snow wasnt super wet but i was surprised how easy it went through it.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i don't think those little throwers work so well around here. we rarely get powder. they call it "Tahoe Concrete" here. wet and heavy usually.

people even use a 24 inch blower for their decks and walkways.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> i don't think those little throwers work so well around here. we rarely get powder. they call it "Tahoe Concrete" here. wet and heavy usually.
> 
> people even use a 24 inch blower for their decks and walkways.


thats crazy if its really wet and heavy like that you for sure need something self propelled,


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> i don't think those little throwers work so well around here. we rarely get powder. they call it "Tahoe Concrete" here. wet and heavy usually.
> 
> people even use a 24 inch blower for their decks and walkways.


no different here. only we call it jersey slop . besides the toro i have one of my old early cadets that has the spilter 2 speed under drive box on the trans ready chains,plow and weights, that's is like having a mini jeep 4x4 on standby for the wet slop. since my LT 1050 can't plow or blow as well as the tank. then what belt driven machine works as well as a shaft drive gear box unit?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

The Future-


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Grunt said:


> The Future-


 *Just keep it down there in ILL. Don't want it or need it here!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

futchahhhhhh


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

that looks better than this BS 90* weather we've had all week. I had the a/c on after I got to bed i was sweating like a snowball in **** for about three hours.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Here in the North-East USA, summer is refusing to give up! and Autumn is putting up a very weak fight so far. We had a beautiful July and August this year, most days in the 70's! (21 to 25C), it was beautiful! But now September and October are staying unseasonably warm..its going to be 80 again this weekend (27C)  thats just unnaturally warm for this time of year..I dont like it.

and the 10-day forecast is showing most days in the mid-60's (18C)..thats better! but still a bit warm..we usually get the first frost in October, no sign of it yet! and the trees changing color is a good two weeks behind..we should be at peak color right now, but we arent even close.

Scot


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I think some parts of Connecticut might see the first frost over night.


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

Have had about 20" so far this fall, but since it is early the snow at my place has melted, but the peaks have the winter's cap... images attached are from my deck one morning a couple of week's ago:


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

First overnight frost today in Québec. We normally don't get snow before mid December


----------



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

We picked up 4" at the house, though the ski resort reported 8" on the webcam. We live at 9,580' in Crested Butte, CO. The snow pretty much melted by the next day, though most are saying it's going to be an early harsh winter. That said, I ordered oil to change in my blower just to be ready. Here we go, again. LOL!


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

We had about an inch of accumulation on the lawn this morning. It didn't stick to the streets, though.


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

*Canada winter 2017-2018 outlook*



https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-blogs/anderson/canada-winter-2017-2018-outlook/70003021


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

*finally* summer is going to end!
nearly 80F (26C) over the weekend again..been that way for a month.
But finally a cold front is coming through tonight, and then its going to be daytime highs in the 50's and 60's (13 to 18C)
its about time! 

Looks like this year we are going to go from summer, to maybe 2 weeks of Autumn, then straight to winter! 

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Welcome to the First Day of Winter! 










Scot


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

big storm heading towards sierra's this weekend and people are already freaking out!


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

We received at least 2 inches today in some pretty heavy squalls. It may have been more than that, but it was melting and soaking in almost as soon as it hit open ground. Finally ended up with 2 inches coverage at the end of the day.


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

We got another good 3-4 inches so far today...haven't fired up any blowers yet. Been shoveling so far.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Our first dump of snow came yesterday looks like 6 in or 15 cm . I have to wait till 7:00 before I can use my blower, wife and neighbors do not like it I if get at at it at 5:30 oh well coffee TV and then the fun begins.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Enjoy the snow !

Sent from Tropical Massachusetts.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

weatherman says its gunna be 20C/68F here today....not much chance of snow.:crying:


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

My good friend wrote this poem and send to me this morning he has a Craftsman blower so we are always teasing one and other.


A Tale of Winter Woe's or Blue's whatever comes first.:wink2:

I stand looking out my window sipping my first coffee, staring across at the River. That Old Man River. He must know something. But he says nothing. He just keeps rolling along. Oh! What confidence. He just keeps rolling along. Over night the sleepy old mining town of Princeton has been transformed it into some Dickensian fairy tale. A good layer of powder snow has dropped in silence and in the cover of the night upon us all . 

Some say it looks like Christmas. Oh ! Humbug! Old timers say " I could smell it in the air" . But all I could smell was the old musty pages of a good old book I was reading and the odd Bouquet of my repeatedly empty glass of Argentinian wine. 

With some trepidation . What the ****! With a lot of trepidation and with more Procrastination I begin to formulate how best to avoid the amount of work that has been so unceremoniously dumped on my front door. Can I leave it till spring? It will melt. I look at the deer tracks and they do not look like happy tracks. Certainly not Rudolf's tracks. 

I look up my friend Mr. Snow Blower, nick name " Craftsman". Like Rip Van Winkle he has been sleeping a long time. Will he wake from his slumber, easily? I pour some Petrol down his throat and with a spark from Champion he springs to life. At first not with a lot of enthusiasm. I choke him good and with some farts, a belch, and rattle he soon settles down to a dull roar. I shut it down. I think about my aching back. The prospect of frozen fingers at minus 10. 

What to do. Its still dark. Better not wake the neighbors . Work can wait. Lets have another coffee. Lets think about this some more. Oh ! what the ****! I can do this later. My friends at the Procrastination club shout, clap, and give me a lot of support. 

Cheers! my friends. 

Greetings from Princeton BC


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

Got probably another 2 - 3 inches last night and this morning (hard to tell with drifting). Probably 4 - 5 inches on the ground now.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> big storm heading towards sierra's this weekend and people are already freaking out!


today was funny. snowed on top of the mountain . one of my neighbors came over asking me if he could find a good Honda for 400-500 dollars. I felt like telling him he should have looked during the summer.

then got several phones calls from people asking me about helping them getting their blowers ready for winter. 2 won't start and another needs parts that Honda doesn't carry anymore and they thought I would have parts.

waiting till the last minute......typical humans.

glad i am the ant and not the grasshopper. fortunately an ant with a gun if it ever came to that.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> waiting till the last minute......typical humans. .


guess that's why we have 20 home owner units in right now for repairs .all last min when can it be done? well maybe by dec 1st if you're lucky. we are still keeping the lawn crews running that are doing fall clean up's yet,they come first since their machines pay the bills and over head.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

2 more came in yesterday for service. one dude asked (Can i wait and watch it being fixed so i know how to do it myself) . I simply pointed to the line of what we already had, "snow blowers and mowers," with a bseg, told him yours replaces the one on the far end of those over there, Then told him leave it! or take it elsewhere!,it's going to be close to a month before it will be done, and it won't be any different elsewhere, Plus we don't normally work on saturday, I'm here working on that CCLT over there that's my own and won't start. 

For christ sakes, i run a auto restoration shop, not really a lawn mower repair center, We fix mowers/lawn gear and blowers for our everyday big dollar auto customers, more as a goodwill . Word got out about small engine repair from a customer we did a mustang and 2 original cub cadet's and a wheel horse for, next we know we have over 20 small engine jobs some are restorations of loved hard working machines. the built like a tank ones.

I'M sure not bitching, It's all good money. and way easier on 2 old bodies .


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

November 3, 2017 . . . about 72 F degrees in the Boston, MA area . . . no snow in sight. We usually get our first flakes of snow by around Thanksgiving, once in a while we see snow in October, but not this year.

I'm hoping to pick up another machine for parts that just needs an engine and I can mate it to my spare engine.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

tpenfield said:


> November 3, 2017 . . . about 72 F degrees in the Boston, MA area . . . no snow in sight. We usually get our first flakes of snow by around Thanksgiving, once in a while we see snow in October, but not this year.
> 
> I'm hoping to pick up another machine for parts that just needs an engine and I can mate it to my spare engine.


Have a few extra engines atm hoping to find the same but these engines outlast the blowers lol


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Boreal on top of donner pass got 8 inches but all we got was rain ;(.

all the shops around here are booked out for a month or more around here. great opportunity for a young guy. wish i were 40 years younger.

i help out with neighbors. service all their machines for free. had a guy contact me a couple days ago that cross threaded his spark plug and asked for help. that thread about Karlitas on his new hss928 with the same problem was interesting to read .

the only negative is that neighbors think i am available 24/7. gonna have to make a sign for my garage with the hours they can knock on my door.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Most of Colorado expected to get dose of snow over the next 1-2 days...


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Yeah but we won't get crap down here below 7000 ft.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

We've got a few members here at 8,000-9,000ft though...


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

2 words for those in the Northeast.
Polar Vortex.
https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...ortheastern-us-prior-to-thanksgiving/70003223

Might be interesting.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

first snow of the year here. some lake effect snow here just a coating not much but maybe a forecast of what is to come?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Also got the first snow for Rochester NY today, just an inch or two of fluff, not snowblower-worthy..it will melt away over the weekend.

Scot


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

We received our 2nd snow fall yesterday 5 in and was fairly dry . kind of nice to get two snow falls both over 5 in so my Toro got to come out as well as the Husky ST224P that I use across the street. 3hrs and done both places. just waiting for more now. And hope it is not a in or so need big falls.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

we are supposed to get 3-7" here over 2 days right now i have about 2" of wet snow. man i wish we would get 8+" over a day here soon.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Only 2" overnight in Rochester NY..
but Lake Ontario is supposed to switch on today, (for us..she has been on for weeks already, elsewhere.)
we might have 8" by evening..might be firing up the snowblower when I get home from work..

Scot


----------



## Natty Bumpo (Jan 21, 2017)

Just checking in from "Lake Effect Central" (Far NW Lower Peninsula MI)


"Winter Storm Warning" in effect until Midnight tonite. Snowing like crazy here right now, have 5" +/- white stuff on drive now. Mrs B has a Xmas party tonite for her singing group. Hope it's cancelled bc/ roads will be a real mess until tomorrow morning. But if not, my trusty HS 828 can get us out and back home safe again. :wink2:


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Well I blew some snow today with my Husky.

Husky leaf blower that is.
We got a trace this A.M.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

we got about 6 inches of snow here yesterday. today I went over to mom's and blew snow for her, se seemed to have a couple more inches of snow than I had but we stay about 11 miles apart


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

No snow = no stories


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

woke up too 2 more inches of powder yesterday. with more due tonight , makes for 7 so far in a week, second time the new toro 38801 worked, showing me it is using more fuel than the old 8hp tech flathead.at least i don't need my cobra's ear plugs and muffs anymore to blow snow,the old wool navy beanie cap is enough ear protection


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

87 powershift said:


> woke up too 2 more inches of powder yesterday. with more due tonight , makes for 7 so far in a week, second time the new toro 38801 worked, showing me it is using more fuel than the old 8hp tech flathead.at least i don't need my cobra's ear plugs and muffs anymore to blow snow,the old wool navy beanie cap is enough ear protection


Funny you mention ear plugs and muffs... A lifetime of religious ear plug and muff use in anything remotely high-noise rewarded me with a most-excellent hearing test report last week. K thinks that a) I cheated on the hearing test, and b) that there's now no excuse for "not hearing" her.

Seriously though, while working in loud environments with folks who said "you just get deaf to it after a while", wearing at least muffs and usually both muffs and earplugs was an easy lifestyle decision. Coming up on 65, test shows top <5% of similar population results at only 10-15db down from median early-teen hearing. 28NRR 3M "Classic" plugs with some interesting 34 NRR muffs does the trick. I get to hang around large gas-turbine engines once in a while, generally work in computer equipment rooms or power plant control rooms with lots of fan and other equipment noise. Inside those I wear the plugs and use Bose noise-cancelling headphones. Ditto in plane seats.

Case Study: BIL worked in a USPS mail sorting center for a few decades, has worn aids since his youth. He just turned them off around the loud machines. Current hearing doctor here told him to plug and muff, as the deterioration continues even after he turns off his aids. 

Do yourself a huge favor and use plenty of hearing protection, even when it doesn't seem loud. You do "just get deaf to it after a while", and it's never too late to slow or stop the degradation.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

all so true dr bob

i spent 50 + years in car dealers and auto racing ,by racing i mean all the way to top fuel loud. it simple and easy to protect our ears ,it's impossible to get it back,
this new machine is dream as far as it's sound level goes when compared to the old flathead powered machines,save my old 60's cubs that have real mufflers on them


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

We've gotten an inch or two of snow this week, after having no snow on the ground for about a month. It was enough to shovel, but not enough to bring out the blowers.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

No snow stories today.
A very dangerous ice condition is happening.
Part of I-95 is closed due to accidents.

Maybe snow Christmas.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Watching the news from back east and lucky guys have snow WHERE are pictures of snow??????????????


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I've blown more snow in the last two weeks then all of the last snow season


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I've been measuring lately...55" since December 8.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

lake effect has been ramping up its been a little north and east of me so i think i might have got 10" in December so far.

but up RT 90 along lake erie they have been getting hammered 56" in 2 days in Erie Pa.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Snowbelt_subie, it's been fun watching your _toys list_ come and go. :snow48:


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Had a lovely white Christmas Day in Maine. It started out looking like a blizzard with high winds and low visibility, but by 1500 it was sunny and beautiful. I'm on the coast so the last couple of storms have had a little rain and if you don't get it all up, it turns to granite. The old Yard-White-Bilt has been performing just great. Engine starts on the first pull and the welding repair to the left auger seems to be holding up fine. We are expecting a very cold rest of the week and into New Years.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

jrom said:


> Snowbelt_subie, it's been fun watching your _toys list_ come and go. :snow48:


maybe for you its a sad day for me :wink2: i really wanted to give the HS55 and the 11528 that i had a good workout before i sold them but mother nature didnt give me any significant snow to play with.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

not much happening on the west coast so far. ( dec27)

still early. last year our record winter started after xmas. hopefully it will be the same this year.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> but up RT 90 along lake erie they have been getting hammered 56" in 2 days in Erie Pa.



You can keep my share of that :devil:
Not much of anything here, though it's been cold as heck here lately. -12 this morning and -10 yesterday. I've always said I'd rather have snow vs. cold. At least with snow you can move it and be done with it, cold on the other hand - brrrrr.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Out in Western Canada us my snow blower a lot less than I can ever remember sure need snow out here.


----------



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

Not here but not too far away.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

^^^ glad that's not here


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Erie PA news is saying 5 feet over Christmas and looks like more on the way there!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

*n i c e !!!*


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Not a lot of snow but it sure looks nice.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm in Erie, PA. We have close to 70" in the past week. I finally got my driveway, deck, walks, and roof 100% clean today. Insane stuff. Glad I had the right machine for the job!


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Another under an inch snow event handled by my backpack blower this evening.

Maybe a real storm mid week for the east coast.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

60 in Denver


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

Got about two feet of lake effect yesterday and another 16 inches or so here south of Buffalo overnight. Didn't bother with the tractor since we did it in segments, my son cleaned it with the craftsman quiet last night, my wife did the end of the driveway this morning with the craftsman, I finished the rest with the Powerland after that.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I'm in Erie, PA. We have close to 70" in the past week. I finally got my driveway, deck, walks, and roof 100% clean today. Insane stuff. Glad I had the right machine for the job!


jealous ........really. i love BIG SNOW!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

@KpaxFAQ, I like your little guy helping out there and being the official "measurer" of snow!


We are completely snow-covered, but have had only a couple minimal snow falls. VERY cold now so the snow hangs around apart from a little evaporational melting. They claim a substantial storm coming at us Thursday. I've only used the small Ariens so far. Better check on the big hardware and make sure it's ready to go.


*Happy New Year to all !!*


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

We've gotten probably 12 - 15" or more in the past week here in the Flathead. Both the Ariens and the Toro got their workout when we got home.

Most of Montana got dumped on, but I was able to run my mom's Troy-Bilt a bit while we were there to visit. Made sure it was still in good running order. It ran well and threw the snow well, considering it is a newer blower (maybe 5 years old, but probably not used more than 10 times). She had gotten about a foot by the time it was all done.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Perhaps a real storm on the horizon finally.
Totals have been upped to 6-10 inches.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

yeay just got an alert ohio is going to get a major storm fri-sat early totals are in the 10-12" range.

i think im going to fire up the Camera and see how the 3650 can handle a foot of snow.


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

Relatively uneventful in the Colorado High Country... tree-top skiing on many of the runs and have only used the snowblower twice this year where normal use would be in double digits.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Get the blower ready to go looks like some fun this weekend for me and alot of people.

https://weather.com/storms/winter/n...m-hunter-snow-forecast-west-midwest-northeast


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Today is January 15, 2018.
Winter is half over today. two and a half months down, two and a half months to go.

Scot


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

sscotsman said:


> Today is January 15, 2018.
> Winter is half over today. two and a half months down, two and a half months to go.
> 
> Scot


Amen to that Scot. It is 7 degrees outside as I type this. Once we get to April, it is nice to put the snowblowers away. Scot do remember snow on mother's day around these parts? I do, but I'm getting up there in years!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

We’ve broken a 60 year old record in my area!! ........for the least amount of snow. We are at about 20% of what we normally would have . 
So my snow story is a no story.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

All of a sudden a Winter Storm Warning in effect for Wednesday with 5-7" on the way.


----------



## SKT_33 (Sep 6, 2017)

yea same here. I saaw 5-10" possible and was so hoping for the latter. HAHAHA


----------



## weirdtolkienishf (Feb 2, 2015)

This is a new phenomenon. 3 days before, the forecast 1 to 3 inches... then 2-4 inches... then 5-7 inches... God knows what it will be this afternoon. This winter is starting to look like 2015.

I finally got a quart of 5w30 so I'm well prepared.


----------



## weirdtolkienishf (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm having a hard time getting excited about this one. It may peak out at 6"


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Got about 2".


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, I think the same here and it seemed to warm up. It had stopped but I see it's probably going again - - maybe freezing rain now.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

no snow moving until yesterday......and again today. only about 10 cm each time, but at least two of the blowers got some exercise ! waiting on a more substantial mess to unleash orange crush .


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

nwcove said:


> no snow moving until yesterday......and again today. only about 10 cm each time, but at least two of the blowers got some exercise ! waiting on a more substantial mess to unleash orange crush .


I stopped holding my breath. This is ridiculous. The 6" I had to clean up was laughable for the deere.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

My wife just came in from work and said her office was empty - - everyone stayed home because of the monster snowfall !!! All 2" !!


I was out and about at noon and there was no one on the roads... a complete ghost town :fish10: Too phunny.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Schools were closed around here for a snowfall of 2 inches or less. We've had 5 snowfalls/11 inches total this winter and I have not been able to use the snowblower yet.


----------



## outrag1 (Feb 10, 2017)

annoyance of a storm...wait all day for it to stop and you only get 2 inches. It's supposed to be 50 degrees by weekend.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

this winter has been a bust so far for me. only one snow of 6"+ and i handful of 2-3" storms.

i thought we were going to have a real winter.


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

I am not having a normal snow accumulation year, hence, the moose that are in my back yard only in the spring and summer months are out and about this winter scrounging for food.

The area in which they are standing in the images below normally has some 4+ feet of snow:


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Well there is now a possibility of a storm for the northeast this coming week.

We shall see.

Lame as the last 2 winters so far.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

*Moose+Moose +Moose*



d3500ram said:


> I am not having a normal snow accumulation year, hence, the moose that are in my back yard only in the spring and summer months are out and about this winter scrounging for food.
> 
> The area in which they are standing in the images below normally has some 4+ feet of snow:



======================================================================


OK which one is the Farmers Insurance trouble maker that took out the motor homes twin windshields with the swing set seat and its chains??

Which one is Jeffrey from the GEICO insurance commercial?


Now all I have to do is find Rocky, Boris and Natasha.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Looks like we got a 1"-3" monster coming at us tonight.

Snowblower will stay asleep.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

d3500ram said:


> I am not having a normal snow accumulation year, hence, the moose that are in my back yard only in the spring and summer months are out and about this winter scrounging for food.
> 
> The area in which they are standing in the images below normally has some 4+ feet of snow:


OMG!! DINNER for a year, YUMMY!


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Decent little storm
5"-6"
Snowblower could have been used.
I shoveled.
Light fluffy stuff.

Next one Thursday night I guess.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

got about 6-7 at my house, Got to give the new toy a decent workout.


----------



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

Got barely any snow here. Hoping for more later in this week. Previous snow storm a few weeks ago dumped a good 14 to 18 inches in my area. I run a very small business and my machine gets heavy use during these storms. I didn't have my Craftsman II yet at this point so the MTD did all of the work. I reckon I put about 10 to 12 hours on it the first day and another 8 hours the next.

Going back a number of years, my first snow blower was an Atlas 4HP 20" single stage from the early 70's. This machine never ran right even after going over the engine and carburetor, so I used this machine until I was able to get a Troy-Bilt 8.5/26. What a piece of crap! Never again will I buy such a garbage machine. Flimsy stamped plate steel auger sections and a surging engine right out of the box. No amount of tuning fixed this. This machine was hungry for shear pins. I passed this one along as soon as I could and ended up buying a well used MTD 8/24 from a guy who was kind enough to deliver the machine to my doorstep mid-blizzard at night. At first sight, it looked like a hunk of crap. Crusty, rusty and old, but as soon as she was unloaded, she fired right up first pull despite being completely covered in snow from transport and went right to work! It's been the most reliable machine to date and other than basic maintenance, I've had great luck with this machine. Healthy motor too.

I now have a 71 Ariens I'm working on getting to run and a tracked Craftsman II that I am looking forward to using in place of the MTD which is receiving a well deserved break. Thought about selling the MTD but it's just been far too reliable to me. I can't bring myself to part with something that's brought me nothing but faithful operation. I've decided that I'm likely going to prep it for storage.

So here I sit, waiting anxiously and hoping for the next major snow fall of this season while everyone I know that despises the wonderful white stuff practices witchcraft on my soul.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

chargin said:


> Decent little storm
> 5"-6"


 
Same in my neighborhood. The single stage machine is getting more and more use with all these tiny snow falls.


Ohh, this was strange. I used the 24" SHO to clear the front path and the shave bar must have scraped off a huge piece of stone from one of the limestone pavers. This was a big piece of stone and the machine just chewed it up and spit it out!! I couldn't get things shut down fast enough but it doesn't seem like any damage was done. Going to need a closer inspection to see what happened. Now I have chipped limestone all over the front yard :wink2: Very strange.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

winter has been a bust for us too. still 3 more months. we have had storms in late April but the snow does not last. we have had snow every month around here except for August.

so far this winter less than 2 feet. last year at this time we had approx.300 inches. we had over 500 inches last winter in my neighborhood. 

here are a couple good memories.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice! That was a lot of snow!! How are the ski slopes fairing?


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

An other 1" blizzard today.

Extended forecast looks unexciting at this time.


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

We had a bit over 2" yesterday. My blower has seen a lot of use in December, but the last two weeks were quiet.

I took out the blower on high gear to clear the driveway. I wanted to use it, it's been too long  My wife thought I was nuts.

Luckily, forecast says 5-6 inches Sunday and another 8-10" Wednesday


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

broo said:


> We had a bit over 2" yesterday. My blower has seen a lot of use in December, but the last two weeks were quiet.
> 
> I took out the blower on high gear to clear the driveway. I wanted to use it, it's been too long  My wife thought I was nuts.
> 
> Luckily, forecast says 5-6 inches Sunday and another 8-10" Wednesday


please send it this way just take your cold air back north when you do,


----------



## RickDangerous (Mar 27, 2017)

*Storm Inbound!*

I figure why not have a thread to update any time there is a big storm heading to your area?

There is one hitting the Northeast right now. Pictures to follow. Supposed to be 6" to 12" inches.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

We are looking at only a small amount in the Boston, MA area. I am at work (in the city) and will be heading home in a couple of hours to clear the driveway before it all turns to slush with the change-over to rain. We are only supposed to get 3-4" before it changes over. VT and NH, being colder should get a boost for the ski areas.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

RickDangerous said:


> I figure why not have a thread to update any time there is a big storm heading to your area?
> 
> There is one hitting the Northeast right now. Pictures to follow. Supposed to be 6" to 12" inches.


There already is a thread! 
we have one every winter..
I'll combine this thread with that one..

(this post, and the two above, were then moved from a stand-alone thread into the "snow-stories-winter-2017-2018" thread..where you are now reading them. 

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Storm is a dud here in Western NY..
they were saying 6" to 8" for Rochester..we will probably top out at 4".
not sure yet if I will even bother to fire up the Ariens or not..

Scot


----------



## ZTMAN (Jan 11, 2018)

We are in tease mode, two inches of snow followed by heavy rain. Rain is supposed to stop this afternoon just before it turns cold. Looking forward to chipping the frozen slush when I get home.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Not a lot here so far, maybe 2-3" of somewhat heavy snow. Hoping we get more. 

Then have to decide when to clear, based on what it does for rain. I usually prefer to let the snow sit, let it rain on top of the snow, and then clear after the rain is done. But I don't know if that will be an option today. 

Scot, I think it's funny when people talk about not clearing at all if it's under 4" or so. Our driveway has an incline, so if I don't clear, we may not get out, or at least it we'll be trouble once it packs down and turns to ice.


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

The Colorado High Country has been lacking this winter. 
Two days ago, Monday into Tuesday morning brought us a good 16" or so.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Just cleared mine with the 921037 28 inch plus with 414cc with impeller kit and gov spring moved to outside hole 3840 rpm 1111 impeller rpm
3 inch of water soaked heavy snow
shoveled it all into the middle7 inches of crap blew right through it in 3rd gear 45 feet throw was hoping for 50
then do the sho impeller upgrade think my impeller rpm with be about 1175 after that
motor still hasnt struggled would like to test it in 15 inches of heavy wet snow

after the plow came didnt think it would it was just the snow clogging eod stuff awfull
I took the st824 out for that went right through it motor struggled abit dropped down to 2nd gear 30 feet easy looked like a sump pump
4 houses down is skeptical of the impeller kit 15 yrs older then iam waiting for him to try it with his he will most likey try and shovel as he knows it will clog iam going down to show him he needs the impeller kit he also has an st824 lol


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

I've had my blower out maybe 3 - 4 times so far this winter. Calling for 15 cm (about 6 inches) tonight then rain and +7C tomorrow... This still could turn out to be a bad winter yet. It's only early Feb in the Maritimes... This was 3 winters ago in February...


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I was sitting at henry's looking at four to six inches of snow. got home about 15:40 to find that my neighbor had cleared my snow, first no snow and now the neighbors are blowing it before I get home


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

We have about 8" here and 2 more hours to go before it calms down. I'll go out at around 8PM for about an hour of snow blowing work.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

sscotsman said:


> Storm is a dud here in Western NY..
> they were saying 6" to 8" for Rochester..we will probably top out at 4".
> not sure yet if I will even bother to fire up the Ariens or not..
> 
> Scot


Here in Buffalo area, not even worth starting up the Toro CCR-2000. Just got the shovel and cleaned up everything the old-fashioned way.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

1132le, my experience was like yours. We have 2-3" of wet heavy snow, with rain on top of it. By the road, due to the water running down our street's hill, it was basically a big puddle, covered in snow. 

I have an impeller kit on mine, I did almost all of my clearing in 4th-6th gear. 4th for a while, with full cuts, then I tried speeding it up to 5th and 6th. At times it looked like a slushy (small) fire hose, spraying snow & water out the chute; I don't know how far it was throwing, but I'd say a good 30 feet. Plenty of distance, helped by keeping the impeller fed. 

No clogging, which was good. It came close at the end, when I was just skimming up some leftovers, and there wasn't much throughput. Then I got to an un-cleared area, and it flushed itself out again.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Had about 3 inches of straight slop today. Went and gave the Ariens 10000 a good workout. The impeller kit didn't fail. I did my drive, and helped out my 2 neighbors when there stick blowers just repeatedly clogged on them. Had to clean it up as temps are heading south quickly, into the teens by tomorrow morning.


----------



## RickDangerous (Mar 27, 2017)

It was a good one! We had 11 inches in Northern VT! Taking the Polaris Snowmobiles out this weekend with a friend!

Gravel sucks...with my driveway were paved (will be one year soon once the road is.) Each rock in my chute makes me cringe knowing the paint is getting messed up..


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

RickDangerous said:


> ...~snip~... Each rock in my chute makes me cringe knowing the paint is getting messed up..


I am in the same boat, but I got over the scratched auger and chute knowing that it's gonna' happen and 'aint nothing I can do about it.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

I got about an inch yesterday which the rain slowly washed away.

Sounds like some in the Midwest will get a good snow storm in the next 24.

Interesting monthly snowfall chart for Boston from 1999/2000 to present at link below.
Scroll all the way down the page.
https://www.boston.com/weather/weat...epstein-boston-snow-wednesday-february-7-2018


----------



## buffettck (Jan 4, 2017)

Snow stories? What snow stories? We've got SQUAT for snow this season in Utah. Basically no winter at all. Temps have been averaging from the low 40s to 60+. It should be in the teens right now.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

yup a few slush storms and that's all we have had here.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

it's snowing now and has been for the last six hours. I had already taken a day off from henry's ( put in for it Monday ) just to use up some vacation time so i'll be home to blow some snow later today


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Just cleared 5"-6" of powder snow from two driveways and 250' of side walk in about an hour. Still snowing with another 2"-3" coming. The 10 year old Toro 421 single stage just keeps on working. :smile2:


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

Sorry to hear some of you can't use your blower much this year.

So far for me, it's the busiest snowblower season since I purchased this used machine a few years ago. By Christmas, we had about 3' of snow on the ground, then we spent the Holidays between -20 to -30 C for about 2 weeks. Then in mid-January, everything melted away over two days. Since then, a bit over 2' were added and didn't melt as we're always between -10 to -15C.

About 8 inches on forecast for the coming week-end. My blower sure earns its keep. It takes 45 to 75 minutes to do the whole driveway depending on how fast the blower can go through this snow.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

buffettck said:


> Snow stories? What snow stories? We've got SQUAT for snow this season in Utah. Basically no winter at all. Temps have been averaging from the low 40s to 60+. It should be in the teens right now.


Sorry to hear that. Some friends are traveling to Snowbasin (in Huntsville) next week to go skiing. I hope you, and they, get some snow!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

by the time I got out the house we had four to six inches on the ground, my kitted 521E made short work of it. called my brother and told him I was on my way, with the 2450E and the kitted 521E loaded on the van I headed east. once at my brothers I put the scraper bar back on the 3650 that he is borrowing then got to blowing the six to eight inches of snow that was on the ground. I let him try out the 521 and he liked it but doesn't have room for one. once done I headed to mom's, there was ten to fifteen inches of snow on the ground by then and the kitted 521E didn't miss a beat, I did mom's plus five of her neighbors before heading home. once home I re-did the four homes I normally do plus a couple others and my property. the two properties that I don't normally do had snow about even with the top of my bucket, no problem! one of my neighbors was out using an off brand single stage snowblower, it seem to be doing a good job but was no match for the kitted 521E


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

RedOctobyr said:


> Sorry to hear that. Some friends are traveling to Snowbasin (in Huntsville) next week to go skiing. I hope you, and they, get some snow!


that's my resort. Lots of packed powder/ice and constant snow making.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well I didn't thaw out the bucket on the kitted 521 good enough so today I had to use the non-kitted 521, I think i'm going to call them the walker brothers because one is black and the other red 
I cleaned up my front yard with the 2450E then cleaned the snow at the curb so I could have some place to park when I returned home. with black loaded on the van I took a short drive over to my sister's ( Vicky ) house to blow snow for her and a couple of her neighbors before heading to my other sister house ( Deloris ) to dig her out. once done there I headed to Sandra's ( another of my sisters ) to pick up her old ccr 2000 cause she couldn't get it started, I think she left two year old gas in it but i'm too tired to check it out today. once back home I got the snowblowers unloaded and in the garage and me in the house


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> well I didn't thaw out the bucket on the kitted 521 good enough so today I had to use the in-kitted 521, I think i'm going to call them the walker brothers because one is black and the other red
> I cleaned up my front yard with the 2450E then cleaned the snow at the curb so I could have some place to park when I returned home. with black loaded on the van I took a short drive over to my sister's ( Vicky ) house to blow snow for her and a couple of her neighbors before heading to my other sister house ( Deloris ) to dig her out. once done there I headed to Sandra's ( another of my sisters ) to pick up her old ccr 2000 cause she couldn't get it started, I think she left two year old gas in it but i'm too tired to check it out today. once back home I got the snowblowers unloaded and in the garage and me in the house


*" HEY" DETROIT why did you not use that POWERSHIFT of yours on that stuff??????????*


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

detdrbuzzard said:


> well I didn't thaw out the bucket on the kitted 521 good enough so today I had to use the in-kitted 521, I think i'm going to call them the walker brothers because one is black and the other red
> I cleaned up my front yard with the 2450E then cleaned the snow at the curb so I could have some place to park when I returned home. with black loaded on the van I took a short drive over to my sister's ( Vicky ) house to blow snow for her and a couple of her neighbors before heading to my other sister house ( Deloris ) to dig her out. once done there I headed to Sandra's ( another of my sisters ) to pick up her old ccr 2000 cause she couldn't get it started, I think she left two year old gas in it but i'm too tired to check it out today. once back home I got the snowblowers unloaded and in the garage and me in the house


I have Toro CCR 2000 I bought in 1993, still going strong and I would be lost without it!!!


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

The winter of 2017-18 is giving me and my 2018 Ariens 28 Pro Hydro a real workout. 


I've used at least 11 gallons of gas so far and have at least 3 hours 
worth of work this evening, just as soon as the snow finally stops. 


I'm glad I made a fuel run last night after finishing up with 
Saturday's snow, which followed the 8-inches that we got on Friday.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *" HEY" DETROIT why did you not use that POWERSHIFT of yours on that stuff??????????*


it is easier to haul the 521's around town on the hitch rack carrier and even with the diffy kit the 521 is easier to turn around. the 824 powershift would have been faster though but I like when people are using a big snowblower and see me blowing snow farther and keeping up or going faster than they are when i'm using the kitted 521 :grin:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

knu2xs said:


> The winter of 2017-18 is giving me and my 2018 Ariens 28 Pro Hydro a real workout.
> 
> 
> I've used at least 11 gallons of gas so far and have at least 3 hours
> ...


they say we only got 9" Friday but that is out at metro airport in the city I saw between 10 and 15 inches depending on where you were. I have to go get some non ethanol gas tomorrow


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

aldfam4 said:


> I have Toro CCR 2000 I bought in 1993, still going strong and I would be lost without it!!!


don't know how old my sister's ccr2000 is, I got it running good , put a new belt, scraper bar, and paddles on it then gave it to her some years ago, I had a newer ccr2000E that I gave her daughter when she bought her house, went through it also. I keep a 2450E and a ccr3000E at home along with the two stage toro's, the 3560's are kept at mom


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> they say we only got 9" Friday but that is out at metro airport in the city I saw between 10 and 15 inches depending on where you were. I have to go get some non ethanol gas tomorrow



I don't know how much we got this last go-round but it took me about 1.5 gallons to deal with it.


I am so glad that I got the 28 Pro Hydro. The 275 yd's of the driveway are pretty straight forward, it's the yard & parking areas that get interesting. In one area I had to move the snow south to one area, then move it due east for about 30 yd's. That snow hadn't been dealt with so that was Friday's, Saturday's & todays snow combined so by the time I was finishing up my east runs I was dealing with some snow........


5 hours and now it's time for a break.............


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I just got in from dealing with some hard crusty snow myself, used the kitted 521 again


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

For us, this winter is shaping up to be another huge disappointer - - nothing but rising temps thru the next 10 days. Our snow/ice is essentially gone - - supposed to be 60F on Thursday.


Haven't some areas in MI gotten serious snow this winter??


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Will the NorthEast get a snow event this weekend ?
Stay tuned !


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well your MA. weather came my way today. made it to 44ºF here today


----------



## ZTMAN (Jan 11, 2018)

64 degrees yesterday, predicting 3-6 Saturday night, then 70 degrees next week. 

Crazy weather.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah. I'd rather get some snow, and have it stick around. We may get a few inches Saturday night, but then it will be warming up. Again. 

C'mon, how about a foot, that doesn't just melt?


----------



## SKT_33 (Sep 6, 2017)

50 degrees today and tomorrow night they are expecting 6"+ Ill take it but this warm-cold-warm pattern is slightly annoying!!! I want a good size storm to hit with at least a foot of snow.. or just warm up and be spring!! Mother nature make up your mind!!!!!!


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

SKT_33 said:


> Mother nature make up your mind!!!!!!


I am sure all the bugs that get born in the warmth and then die in the cold are saying the same thing.

Will probably shovel, but got some gas just in case.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Decent storm.
EOD turned slushy which kills my blower, but otherwise I liked it.
Wont get another snow event for a while with temps heading into the 60s this week.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Got six" here today and melting fast. Only used the 721 as l left the 926 up north


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

SKT_33 said:


> 50 degrees today and tomorrow night they are expecting 6"+ Ill take it but this warm-cold-warm pattern is slightly annoying!!! I want a good size storm to hit with at least a foot of snow.. or just warm up and be spring!! Mother nature make up your mind!!!!!!


Mother nature is drunk, and just needs to go sleep it off. :smile2:


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

We were supposed to get 1-3", but actually got about 6". It was wet and very packable, but not super-heavy. It was fantastic snowball snow. 

The Ariens did great. Even going slowly, it was letting some snow overflow beyond the bucket, into the area I'd just cleared. So I went quickly (4-5th gear), and let it leave rows of snow. Then I did fast cleanup passes in 6th gear, to get what was left behind. 

That gave a nice clean driveway, pretty quickly. 

No clogging, though sometimes (at the street, with more salt & melting) it would leave sloppy wet snow piling on top of the bucket. Presumably from "splatter" out of the chute.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow took 2 hr drive up to my NH house and over night got 8.5 inches. It was only forcasted to get 1-2 . Got to play with 926 after all.


----------



## Jarsh (Jan 4, 2018)

Just Googled for snowfall amount in Corner Brook, Newfoundland, Canada. Unless I'm reading those charts wrong, it's well below normal for this time of year. 

For this time of year snowfall amounts are usually around 401cm or 13.16ft. As of a couple days ago, they're at 42cm or 1.38ft. We're not even close to that in my local area which is about a 45min -1hr drive. 

No amount of snow in the forecast for the next few days other than several cm's or couple inches. Had the sled out once and count on one had the times I've used the blower. Definitely makes for a boring winter. Possibility of more rain in the next few days as well. Joy!  If it's one thing I hate, it's broken winters.


----------



## buffettck (Jan 4, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> Sorry to hear that. Some friends are traveling to Snowbasin (in Huntsville) next week to go skiing. I hope you, and they, get some snow!


We actually got some heavy wet stuff today. Not fun. We're on track for the driest winter ever. The Tahoe area got over 500 inches last winter and they haven't even had 20 inches yet this winter. Crazy.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I fear winter is winding down. Here we are at the onset of March and not a single significant snow fall


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

I hear ya' about a weak winter snow season. We too are having a slow season but mid winter came on pretty good for the ski resorts. 
But March, which is our snowiest month, is just around the corner. My mountain region gets somewhere between 300-400" a year and we are below that pace thus far


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

300-400" a year, that's crazy  We broke records here around Boston with ~110" one winter. Even rounding up a bit, that's 10 feet. 

You're getting about 25-33 feet a year. WOW. That's definitely a scenario where it's worth investing in the proper equipment. 

The winter has been a letdown here this year. I did get to use the blower several times, at least, but not as much as I'd like. And no big serious storms to give it a real workout.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

buffettck said:


> We actually got some heavy wet stuff today. Not fun. We're on track for the driest winter ever. The Tahoe area got over 500 inches last winter and they haven't even had 20 inches yet this winter. Crazy.


ya. we got about 6 inches today which makes it about 30 inches so far compared to over 500 last winter. it's a crime!!!!!
thursday and friday we may get up to 2 feet more. hopefully March will be super wet


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Sacramento got a hail storm that looks like a snowstorm.
A thunderstorm dumped so much hail on Sacramento that people were building snowmen


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

We might have some "snow stories" to tell midweek.

Have to wait and see, but there is some hope.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

A very underwhelming trace-2" snow event coming this evening.

Back in 10/2015 I bought a roof rake.
I have yet to use it.


----------



## BleedingBlue (Oct 23, 2016)

Getting our first real snowfall today in Indianapolis. About 7” at my house so far. Finally got to use the Honda Harmony HS520 I bought off Craigslist a while back. 

She did pretty well considering the snow was really heavy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Nice you got a real storm to test out your machine.

We got a few heavy bursts of snow, but once it lightens up it melts.

Sanders were out.

Perhaps my last "snow story" for this season.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

And five months later, winter is over.
It was a busy one in Western NY! I used the snowblower quite a few times..
didnt keep track of how many!  but much more than the past two winters..

Syracuse takes the title this year:

Golden Snowball award - 2017/2018 Snow Season

...............Inches this season:......Average: 
Syracuse........151.1.....................119.1	
Rochester.......115.3.....................94.3	
Buffalo...........105.4.....................91.0	

Scot


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

That's some serious snow, Scot! We can't make any comparison to those amounts - - another lame year here well-suited to a single stage snow thrower.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

A dud winter, but thanks to march and a lot of littler storms the Boston area still got 58.6" of snow.
Current Top 25 Snowiest US Cities | Golden Snow Globe National Snow Contest Snowiest US City Pop 100,000+

A little snow coming down now.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

6 inches down here, still falling at about 1 a hour with long range radar showing maybe 3 more hours before it stops . makes for about 66 for the season, local news paper had to remind us that in 1986 april 23rd 6 inches fell.april 1 1997 18.5 .


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

It just won’t end.... The wife says there is about 7 in the driveway at home. I’m glad I didn’t store the snowblowers yet.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> It just won’t end.... The wife says there is about 7 in the driveway at home. I’m glad I didn’t store the snowblowers yet.


noaa has 7.6 inches listed as the total for yesterday here, total so far 67.4 after adding up each one , winter simply won't give up or mother nature changed the calendar so it's till march 
yet there is more being talked about for friday and saturday Make it stop! More stormy weather ahead, including chance of snow, thunderstorms in N.J. | NJ.com


----------



## Cold1 (Dec 20, 2017)

It's been a good season here: 343 cm (135") thus far; it appears that number will go up a bit tomorrow.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

More snow Saturday perhaps.


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

A very busy season in southern QC. Last snowblower-worthy snowfall was in mid-March.

We received about 100" of snow over the winter. My blower has seen somewhere between 25 to 30 hours of use for my only driveway which is the busiest season since I bought it.

Further east they got over 12" of new snow to blow yesterday while all we had was 3 inches of heavy wet snow followed by a lot of rain.

All that went wrong this winter on the blower was 1 broken bolt and one broken wheel pin. I will soon store the blower and prepare the mowers. I could have stored the blower 2 weeks ago, but I was hoping for one last storm which didn't come.

I will have some painting to do as the impeller's surrounding was sanded to bare metal by the gravel I caught at the beginning and end of winter. I think I should get bigger skids, they wouldn't sink as deep in the gravel so I wouldn't catch as much of it.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Well, I put the 24" machine away this morning. I never brought the 28" Ariens out of the basement this season. The single stage got by far the most use - - a great machine. 


[fingers crossed]Looking forward to a better season late this year.[/fingers crossed]


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It just won't quit. It's been snowing most of the day, presently still is and it's coming down sideways !! :surprise:

.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Mid section of the country getting slammed hard today.

I guess there might be an ice storm in parts of NY and Ontario.

I like the snow, but will pass on the ice.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

uberT said:


> Well, I put the 24" machine away this morning. I never brought the 28" Ariens out of the basement this season. The single stage got by far the most use - - a great machine.


Too bad the 28" didn't get to play, but I'm glad the single stage did well! 

I admit it would be nice to have a single-stage again, mine were quick, and easy to use, in the proper storms. If I had unlimited storage space, I would still have one around  But at the moment I've dialed it back to just a 2-stage, and use that hammer for all of the sizes of "nails" that show up. 

A Toro Snowmaster is also an interesting idea, for a smaller machine. But it will be a while before they're cheap enough for me to justify trying one from CL.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Based on what's on the ground and table out back we got maybe a foot or snow yesterday. Going out shortly and do some blowing. Thing is, if the weatherman was right in the last forecast I heard, we have the chance of more today.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Possibility of snow showers here in Denver next Friday and Saturday. Not unusual for us to get snow in late April and early May.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

you boys up there in MN, WI, and MI are going to have a few more storms yet. Yell, scream, cuss, it won't do any good


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

opcorn:https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2018/04/14/michigan-weather-rant-garry-frank/517279002/


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

We got 15.5 inches in my neighborhood in Mpls yesterday and are supposed to get another 3-5 by the end of today. Maybe more on Wednesday. Maybe more this weekend. Crazy stuff, but kinda fun.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

RedOctobyr said:


> A Toro Snowmaster is also an interesting idea, for a smaller machine. But it will be a while before they're cheap enough for me to justify trying one from CL.



I think about the same thing. If I could have only one machine, what would it be? I did with my first snow blower for about 5 yrs in this area, it was the Toro CCR 2000 single stage, two stroke. I went thru some crazy snow falls with that, the going was very slow at times...not the right machine with 30" of snow on the ground. That Toro Snowmaster intrigues me as well. Sort of wish I knew more about it.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Snowed off and on yesterday with no accumulation.
Today just a cold rain.


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

We were supposed to get 10 to 12 inches of snow Sunday and today. Instead we have an icestorm and a lot of rain.

I think this is it for this winter.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

RedOctobyr said:


> A Toro Snowmaster is also an interesting idea, for a smaller machine. But it will be a while before they're cheap enough for me to justify trying one from CL.


 
There's one for sale right now in Fall River (Craiglist) .... :grin: .... $800.


I drained the gas from the single stage machine this weekend, re-filled with Trufuel and ran it for a few minutes. I'll do oil changes on two of the machines during the summer when I have a few minutes to spare.


----------

